# Wincc Flexible Passwort abfrage!



## Robin (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Weis jemand von euch ob es möglich ist bei den neuen Wincc flexible TP`s die passwort abschaltung nach dem man 3 mal das Passwort falsch eingegeben hat auszuschalten. 
Den jedes mal wenn der Kunde das Passwort 3 mal falsch eingibt muss man das TP neustarten um sich anmelden zu können!

Gruss
Robin!


----------



## volker (13 Mai 2009)

hat nichts mit dem panel selbst zu tun

ja ist möglich ab flexible 2008. findest du in der benutzerverwaltung von flex.
dort die anzahl bis sperren auf 0 setzen.


----------



## Alamo (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo Robin,

ab WinCC flex 2008 können endlose Loginversuche eingestellt werden.
->Benutzerverwaltung Runtime
  ->Runtime-Sicherheitseinstellung

Gruß

Alamo


----------

